# I'm back, and the smoker is out!



## thenegativeone (Apr 22, 2015)

I started here last year smoked a few things, but as the weather got worse and work got busier I didn't have the time to smoke so I disappeared and my smoker went to my old man for some mods.

It's back now and as it's pretty alright weather I've got a shoulder of pork on to smoke. I could only get a boned and rolled shoulder but I've taken the skin off, rubbed it up and re-tied it and it's now on.

First time doing pulled pork and I'm looking forward to it!












image.jpg



__ thenegativeone
__ Apr 22, 2015





Ready to go!


----------



## wade (Apr 22, 2015)

It is great to see you back 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






You don't even need to roll it again. I find it cooks more evenly if you leave it unrolled and apply the rub to all surfaces. The bits that really add to the overall depth of flavour are the surfaces that start to caramelise and where the smoke can really penetrate.

Good luck and don't forget the "after" photo.


----------



## thenegativeone (Apr 22, 2015)

Ahhh, fair enough. Ahh well, it's on now, lesson learned for next time!!


----------



## thenegativeone (Apr 22, 2015)

Looking good so far, just chucked a mixture of apple juice and sailor jerrys on. Threw a couple of salmon fillets in to as a little experiment...












image.jpg



__ thenegativeone
__ Apr 22, 2015


----------



## thenegativeone (Apr 22, 2015)

5 hours in and we're done. Cooked at 105c to an internal temp of 90c 
It's now wrapped and in the cooler for an hour, I can't wait!!!
Just look at the bark on this...












image.jpg



__ thenegativeone
__ Apr 22, 2015






The smoked salmon turned out well too












image.jpg



__ thenegativeone
__ Apr 22, 2015






I'm going to make that into a pate.

5 hours seems a little short however it was only half a shoulder as I didn't want to ruin £25 worth of meat if I cocked it up. I guess the proof of the pudding is in the tasting though!


----------



## thenegativeone (Apr 22, 2015)

Just pulled and oh my days. I needn't have worried. The flavour and tenderness is spot on!













image.jpg



__ thenegativeone
__ Apr 22, 2015


















image.jpg



__ thenegativeone
__ Apr 22, 2015


----------



## smokin monkey (Apr 22, 2015)

The Pork looks tremendous!

Let's hope you have a good Summer Smoking and look forward to seeing your posts.

Smokin Monkey [emoji]133660013031[/emoji]


----------



## kc5tpy (Apr 22, 2015)

Hello.  Glad to have you back smokin.  Looks great!  Hope to see you at the Smoking Weekend.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## thenegativeone (Apr 23, 2015)

Cheers guys, the pork was spot on, the rub maybe needs a little refining but I'm pleased with it for a first go.

I hope to make it to the smokers meet as it's just down the road from me, just have to see if I can get the time off work!


----------



## wade (Apr 23, 2015)

Great news - Do not change too many things in the rub in one go. Think about what was the predominant problem (maybe too hot or too sweet) and only adjust that one thing next time.


----------

